

Chrome on iOS now adds a per-device GUID to its User-Agent string. - willemspruijt
https://twitter.com/thomasfuchs/status/448067902475096064

======
ambirex
It looks like every tab has a different GUID.

Am I missing a use case where this might be beneficial to a user? Because all
I'm seeing is a cookie-less tracking method.

